# Steam in South Lincolnshire



## LNER D17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All
As a new member of this community I though I put a clip of my NYC Hudson slipping along on a damp day here in Caythorpe. It is in fact my first attempt at taking a movie. so apologies in advance for the quality.

John Squire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR5MNi2_QK8


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

John, 
Welcome to MLS. Here you will find a wealth of information and make a lot of friends. 
Beautiful day to run live steam when it's damp. 
Great post of your first clip of the Hudson. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a hard time concentrating on the trains as my eye kept going to the beautiful background foliage!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It's about time you turned up. 

Here's a vid of MY Hudson on this beautiful track. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8UpziG8Yq0 

.....AND my Garratt........ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxVjxR7Cqq8

See you thursday, John. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By LNER D17 on 23 Oct 2010 06:00 AM 

Hi All
As a new member of this community I though I put a clip of my NYC Hudson slipping along on a damp day here in Caythorpe. It is in fact my first attempt at taking a movie. so apologies in advance for the quality.

John Squire



Hi John,
Welcome to this group.
Long time no see, especially since I go to Cornwall now to see my brother.
But you do seem to be wasting too much steam though!!!
You now seem to have mastered movie taking, as well Gauge 1 which you did years ago.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## LNER D17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All, 
David that's not wasting steam, that's special effects for the cameraand certailny not caused by an inability to fiddle with the gas valve while holding the camera. Are you over here for the AGM?. We have had a nice rake of your CP coaches behind a Hudson but sadly no pictures. It will be nice to see Tac's Hudson again on Thursday the new steaming bays and turntable haven't had a CP Hudson on them yet, but unless he wants to pull LNER teaks he will be stuck with NYC passenger cars. 
Thanks for the generous comments on my filming, I shall persever. The camera I used is about the size of a credit card so with better equipment and some editing I hope to get better in the future 

John


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John, 
I often think about coming over for the G1MRA AGM in November. 
Then I think of the UK weather in November! 
Then I think that all, or most, of the preserved railways are closed! 
Then I think about all the get togethers that won't be happening! 
and then I decide that they should have the AGM in the summer, and I would come. 
Maybe one day when I have nothing else to do. 
Actually they would NOT be MY CP coaches, but probably Alan Wright's of Wrightway Rolling Stock as I have never received any orders for any (not that I am taking any more anyway). 
The CP Royal Hudson's in later days pulled freight, so just give Tac a bunch of box cars to pull. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'.....so just give Tac a bunch of box cars to pull' 

tac's just very grateful for anything, to haul, yer 'onner, bless yer 'eart, sir,'umbly beggin' yer pardon, like. 

tac hates to be a nuisance and promises to be very quiet and not make a fuss if he manages to walk to John's track next week, even though it means starting out late this evening. 

tac's actually got one of Alan's fine passenger cars - the money to pay of it was raised by the whole village over a period of six months or so when all the old folk who were still alive after last winter, and the childers under the age of six that had been spared, all sold their hair to the gypsies to raise the funds. Three families actually sold kidneys to help swell the coffers, too. Many people sold their teeth as well, tac was told....

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

John - just to do two things here. 

1. To thank you for another great running day in the land of the Lincolnshire Poacher. 

2. To pre-empt our good friend main131, and tell folks that today we ran the following locos - 

a. Aster NSWG Garratt. 

b. Aster S-2 

c. Aster NYC Hudson 

d. AccuCraft 'Earl'. 

e. Roundhouse Darjeeling Class B 

f. Scratch-built Patriot 

g. Aster Jumbo/Precedent 

h. Scratch-built GWR 2-80 [battery/electric r/c] 

i. Scratch-built LNER Atlantic [battery/electric r/c] 

j. NYC? 4-4-0 [yours, John, I can never remenber these minor east coast lines...] 

k. Scratch-built Bo-Bo electric 

l. Keith Cousins-built MR Johnson with v. fine two-truck tender 

m. u/i as yet unpainted GWR 2-8-0 [27/28XX?] 

A couple of other fine locos, one an US -outline unpainted model, were fired up but did not run. Apologies to any I may have missed or mis-identified in my ignorance. 

As I noted, a great day's running, even though the day fell off somewhat towards the end. Great trains, great company and lots of steam, too. What could be better than that? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund - now wit hreplacement exterior windows


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
j. was probably the PRR D16 built by Tom Barratt. (maybe you are just pulling John's leg) 
Looks like a good mixture of 'stuff' running - very Un-British! 
So, where are the photos? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with David. Pictures and videos please


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 28 Oct 2010 02:43 PM 
Tac, 
j. was probably the PRR D16 built by Tom Barratt. (maybe you are just pulling John's leg) 
Looks like a good mixture of 'stuff' running - very Un-British! 
So, where are the photos? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

PRR D16sb...one of the must have engine on our list!!!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That was the very thing. A sweet-running loco at any time. Hey, you know me and east-coast trains. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

More to come.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxwSewMgLz4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkwXSWfevRM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L85KAs5Cuog

...and the Bulleid West Country Class locomotive 'Budleigh Salterton' that I seem to have inadvertently overlooked....sorry 'bout that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvFbK9PYnag

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

More......... 4F freight train and Bulleid run-by.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8cKaY0EF3E 

...and a very fine Midland Railway Johnson 4-4-0 built by the kit-builder Keith Cousins himself...as well as a scratch-built LMS 'Patriot' - 'Giggleswick just sliding by......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geeEYTe5tMk

...and more of Giggleswick'....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5A0H7cJE_k

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac
Those are some great vids. Are you the photographer.
Great layout and beautiful engines as well. 







Wonder what they would look like in HIGH DEF


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad you liked them, Art. Yup, I be's the guy operating my five-year-old Sony camera - not high-def, but you CAN view them at 480 if you care to. My so-called broadband won't let ME do that, of course. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you could see my new vids in the 720 or 1080. I am using DSL but not the fastest speed and do not get proper buffering but still looks great.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac
You seem to be giving Art a bit of competition for the best live steam videos on MLS !


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 29 Oct 2010 06:56 PM 
Tac
You seem to be giving Art a bit of competition for the best live steam videos on MLS ! 

Thank you Charles. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Best live steam videos on MLS, there could be an award, perhaps call it the Steamy. Catagories could be best geared, rod driven, garden setting, elevated track... Might be fun Shad.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Kent, I can see that this is a ploy to get me to buy a proper camera, right? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ride


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

tac, you're on to me


----------

